# Skunk Joy



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Intially came here looking for advise on Marmoset keeping, after many months of reading lots of help from Neil and some from Matt, the husband and i decided we were not in the right position in life to offer a pair of Monkeys the very best we would wish for them.

So we are sat on the sofa at 2 am this morning and the husband who is usually the one saying no more animals until we have the right set up for marmosets. says "Darling you know what, i would really like a skunk"

:flrt:nearly fell off the sofa, hed been secretly reading about them for months.

So Happy New Years everyone, any Skunk stories, pics, advise on inside time out enclosures, food, vaccinations ect most welcome.

Would be also very interested for any info on skunks accompanying there owners to work? Anyone out there know if a skunk would be a happy trucking companion.

Husband is an HGV driver, no nights out always home in the evening, and i run a Mobile dog grooming salon, would be nice if skunk would adjust well to coming to work with our dog Piglet (shes an old girl, cuddles up on the seat and sleeps threw appointments), rather than staying home all day. If not as i read they sleep loads threw the day, the other option is to leave skunk at home if that would be better.

Many Thanks 

Karoline.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Ello, you will get plenty of responses here, I suspect!
First up, best to have one from a baby (6 weeks plus...) plus socialise it well, spend lots of time with it! best bet would be to do a search on here there is plenty of info............
....but nothing (AFAIK) on taking him/her out for the day with one, if you follow! Might be ok, might be tricky!

They are lovely critters, BTW!


Dave.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

If you get a well socialised baby, it is quite possible that he or she would cope with trucking, as I know of skunks who like to sleep on dashboards etc. My Lavender prefers to sleep under the passenger seat if she can get away with it on the rare occasions that we travel. A pet carrier is safer though - driving when a skunk is checking out the pedals is a bit challenging :blush: With sleeping during the day, taking a skunk on your appointments could work, but you may get issues with your clients' dogs/cats? 

Toileting may be an issue, cos skunkies don't wait to be taken outside like dogs or cats - when you've gotta go, any corner will do! 

It would really depend upon the temperament of your skunk!


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys

Found Skunk Haven, and got a book on them in the wild, so far so good learning lots. Going to pop down to the local animal park and see if i can meet one.

:2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Try www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk there is a skunk den section full of info and experiences!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Whereabouts do you live? If you're local to Notts, you're welcome to come and meet mine  

May even be able to arrange for a couple more to come over too. 

When we first got Alice at around 12weeks, we took her everywhere with us.. In the car, to friends houses etc, to make sure she was really well socialised. We also have dogs (springer spaniels), cats, and other animals, and she has fitted in really well. 
As a result, we have a really well socialised, friendly little lady, who is used to car journeys (we take her with us when we're delivering snakes), she generally chills out on my lap (Mason always drives), or is in her box, seat belted in to the back. 

I should think if you always take it out during the day, it would get used to that, and be more than happy to sleep in the van while you were doing your thing


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

sami said:


> Whereabouts do you live? If you're local to Notts, you're welcome to come and meet mine
> 
> May even be able to arrange for a couple more to come over too.
> 
> ...



Can i come play with your skunkies :lol2: we dont get ours untill april time  it feels like forever!


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

sami said:


> Whereabouts do you live? If you're local to Notts, you're welcome to come and meet mine
> 
> May even be able to arrange for a couple more to come over too.
> 
> ...


Hi 

sorry it took so long to reply been busy. We live in Cumbria, but im in London at the moment doing a course for 6 weeks, could possible stop by your way on the way home in mid feb. 

Good to hear your skunks good with travel, im hoping our little one will be bomb proof with everything.

Thats very kind of you thanks : victory:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

you say your in cumbria? Im in Mansfield most of the time but live in barrow in furness if you ever want to come meet my big boy and little girl when im home : victory: or if you ever stop by sammis they can come up there too :lol2: I think with my 2 you really can see just how different skunks can be Pixie is so small and seeks out people and wants nothing but to cuddle and have attention where as Zack is a BIG skunk and he will allow you to cuddle and doesnt have a mean bone in his body but would much rather be off exploring and doing his own thing and will only really come up to you when food is involved :lol2: they are both very different but i wouldnt change either of them! :flrt:


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

shplooble said:


> you say your in cumbria? Im in Mansfield most of the time but live in barrow in furness if you ever want to come meet my big boy and little girl when im home : victory: or if you ever stop by sammis they can come up there too :lol2: I think with my 2 you really can see just how different skunks can be Pixie is so small and seeks out people and wants nothing but to cuddle and have attention where as Zack is a BIG skunk and he will allow you to cuddle and doesnt have a mean bone in his body but would much rather be off exploring and doing his own thing and will only really come up to you when food is involved :lol2: they are both very different but i wouldnt change either of them! :flrt:


Sweet, im out derwentwater way, so not so far from barrow, would love to come see them when im back home, should be around end of feb.

Thanks again :flrt:


----------



## petersmitht (Jan 22, 2011)

*skunk*



sam gamgee said:


> Ello, you will get plenty of responses here, I suspect!
> First up, best to have one from a baby (6 weeks plus...) plus socialise it well, spend lots of time with it! best bet would be to do a search on here there is plenty of info............
> ....but nothing (AFAIK) on taking him/her out for the day with one, if you follow! Might be ok, might be tricky!
> 
> ...


hi i was just wanting to get a bit of advise i have been offered a 7 month old skunk he is loving and friendly he has his scent gland's and i have a daughter i would like to know if he would squirt my daughter the woman said he has not done it before or do you think i should try and find descented skunk thank you


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

If it is very well socialised and integrated from very young, wouldn`t have thought there will be a problem........but ya never can say 100%.
Also, do not expect it to start being nice with you (nothing like a puppy/dog) from the start, he/she will be scared etc., and so will need time to re adjust to become friendly with your family.
This can take a long while......We had Ollie from about 9 months, he was in a pet shop, caged with kids being a pain to him (would kick the cage to get him to come to the front-which, of course, he wouldn`t) so he was a nightmare from when we got him home (we have the scars to show, lol) and it took a long time for him to settle in with us and doesn`t love being picked up (many do not) but is the loveliest fella when we do pick him up.
Couldn`t have done this in the first few months.
The skunkie you are considering may be totally different as are the kits that we sold on to other owners.......I think that they are what they are from 4 to 6 months, really.

Hope this helps at least a little.....


Dave.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> If it is very well socialised and integrated from very young, wouldn`t have thought there will be a problem........but ya never can say 100%.
> Also, do not expect it to start being nice with you (nothing like a puppy/dog) from the start, he/she will be scared etc., and so will need time to re adjust to become friendly with your family.
> This can take a long while......We had Ollie from about 9 months, he was in a pet shop, caged with kids being a pain to him (would kick the cage to get him to come to the front-which, of course, he wouldn`t) so he was a nightmare from when we got him home (we have the scars to show, lol) and it took a long time for him to settle in with us and doesn`t love being picked up (many do not) but is the loveliest fella when we do pick him up.
> Couldn`t have done this in the first few months.
> ...


i agree with sam, you cant be 100% shore
it can take awhile for a skunk to get used to its new owners, toke mine a few months before she even cam up to me. as long as your daughter doesn't startle him or pull him about there shouldn't be a problem, i find bribery with dryad mill worms worked with Rosie. i used one at a time to get her closer then when she was in arms reach i put a small pille on the floor and tryid stroking her after a few attempts she gave into the pampering. i also toke her out down town with me also helped, but different people try different things, all depends how the skunk reacts when you get him. for the first few weeks id try let him come to you first that way he'll no your not a threat


----------

